# How many BBWS here can bench press 200 pounds or more?



## blackguyj2009 (Oct 6, 2011)

is there a big correlation between bench press and being big?


----------



## blackguyj2009 (Oct 6, 2011)

i think the powerlifting women are sexy, so thats why i ask that question. BBW + heavy weight lifting = sexy.
the white bbws are my favorites, the ones that powerlift.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 6, 2011)

The green M&Ms are my fave. 

I don't lift weights.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 6, 2011)

I did, but was turned off by creepy guys staring at me while I was working out.

Now, I do yoga, at home, where the only creepy guys staring at me are of the feline variety.

Also, green m&ms are the best.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I did, but was turned off by creepy guys staring at me while I was working out.
> 
> Now, I do yoga, at home, where the only creepy guys staring at me are of the feline variety.
> 
> Also, green m&ms are the best.



    ......


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

blackguyj2009 said:


> is there a big correlation between bench press and being big?



*M*ay have more to do with physics as some big Bench Pressers have shorter arms with respect to their torso...
Big Deadlifters - Longer Arms shorter legs ... 
But, there are aways exceptions...


----------



## blackguyj2009 (Oct 6, 2011)

that response is interesting...i always thought about the short arm advantage..didnt know if it was any truth to it...
for grapplin would the short arm person have the advantage..would a powerlifter make a better grappler then say a basketball player or lanky lad


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> ......



I'm sorry! I just like to not be stared at while I'm all gross and working out.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I'm sorry! I just like to not be stared at while I'm all gross and working out.



*N*othing is sexier than seeing a gorgeous BBW workout !!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:

Just like going to Muscle Beach


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *N*othing is sexier than seeing a gorgeous BBW workout !!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> 
> Just like going to Muscle Beach



But you don't have to stare and make us uncomfortable. Just file it away for later!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> But you don't have to stare and make us uncomfortable. Just file it away for later!



Agreed staring is a no-no ... an admiring glance and even to offer to help "spot" would be ok


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Agreed staring is a no-no ... an admiring glance and even to offer to help "spot" would be ok



Exactly.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 7, 2011)

I used to body build.. When i had access to a gym. My max was around 175 bench press. I could do that weight for 3 sets of 10 reps. I could leg press over 450lbs too. I loved being able to flex every muscle group on back. I can still make my boobs go up and down when flexing my pecks  
I think body building is so much fun. I'm probably going to be joining a gym once my schedule slows down a bit.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 7, 2011)

I can. I do strength training. Don't let this pic fool you. I weigh more than I look.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2011)

I can, as well. We look fluffy, but we're strong. We're out there  

My job requires me to be able to lift dead weight by myself (no pun intended for those that know what I do lol). It took awhile until i was able to, but it's so worth it!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 7, 2011)

*I saw this great tee shirt online...*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2011)

*ANOTHER COOL TEE SHIRT*


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha great thread!:bow:


----------



## Shan34 (Oct 8, 2011)

My upper body strength sucks. All my power is in my legs


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 8, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Haha great thread!:bow:



DAANG I have to agree!  And being on Facebook with the great "Amazon Amanda" is... quite amazing.

Its also true.. muscle weighs more than fat! 

To answer the OPs question.. I think that muscular BBWs are "stronger" than "fat" BBWs/SSBBWs, healthier too.. BBWs are sort of naturally strong due to the size, the muscles just kind of develop in relation to body weight, but also, HELL YEA i think this thread is cool! 

I also have a Youtube channel of a mother in her mid-30s that is getting down from the mid-300s to a goal weight and exercises INTENSELY, her name is Trini-Lez weight loss journey.. check it out here (ever see a mid-300lbs BBW do -dips?-)  .. Most BBWs cant do that! 

Here... http://www.youtube.com/user/trinilez4u2luv?feature=grec


----------



## Rebel (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for bringing this wonderfully exciting subject up again.

One of my favorite things about BBWs is the very real sense of physical power that they carry. That power is of course particularly evident in muscular fat Amazons, and lifting weights is the perfect showcase for that.

My wife can bench press 225 lbs, by the way.

Yes, I am very well behaved!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> To answer the OPs question.. *I think that muscular BBWs are "stronger" than "fat" BBWs/SSBBWs, healthier too.. *BBWs are sort of naturally strong due to the size, the muscles just kind of develop in relation to body weight, but also, HELL YEA i think this thread is cool!



*T*hat might not be true in *all* cases as there is a different type of training on bodybuilding vs. pure strength .. You can have a "Muscular" BBW in some cases be weaker for their "size" vs. BBW/SSBBW who may not be as "cut-up"... of course there can always be exceptions due to genetics, physiology etc.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2011)

Rebel said:


> Thank you for bringing this wonderfully exciting subject up again.
> 
> One of my favorite things about BBWs is the very real sense of physical power that they carry. That power is of course particularly evident in muscular fat Amazons, and lifting weights is the perfect showcase for that.
> 
> ...



Well very impressive and now do you "spot" for your wife when she Bench Presses...


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 22, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> DAANG I have to agree!  And being on Facebook with the great "Amazon Amanda" is... quite amazing.
> 
> Its also true.. muscle weighs more than fat!
> 
> ...



Lol i believe muscle and fat weigh about the same it's just muscle takes up less space. I also believe having larger bones makes you alittle stronger. Larger stronger joints helps alot. I am naturally strong, it comes from somewhere my dad or just genetic. lol


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Oct 27, 2011)

makes sense to some degree for a BBW to bench well, due to shorter range of motion. You have for example a 5'4 250lb apple shaped BBW, thats short arms, a lot of chest, which = weight doesn't have to move as far. Conversely, you have a 6'4 190lb guy w/ long arms. His bench press is going to suck in relation. I'm 6'1 225 and have really long arms. My bench is 240lbs LESS than my deadlift. Proves Tony's point.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 1, 2011)

My arms are pretty weak in comparison to my size. I think the most I ever benched was like 120 back in high school (and haven't done any since). I really should life free weights more often and get some tone back in these wobbly arms lol.

However, my legs are a different story. I once lifted 700 pounds on a squat machine in a room full of buff football players. None of them could do it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> My arms are pretty weak in comparison to my size. I think the most I ever benched was like 120 back in high school (and haven't done any since). I really should life free weights more often and get some tone back in these wobbly arms lol.
> 
> However, my legs are a different story. I once lifted 700 pounds on a squat machine in a room full of buff football players. None of them could do it.



That's normal, women are generally stronger in the legs and men are stronger in the arms. Its a known fact, and that's impressive with the 700


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Nov 1, 2011)

Aurora said:


> My arms are pretty weak in comparison to my size. I think the most I ever benched was like 120 back in high school (and haven't done any since). I really should life free weights more often and get some tone back in these wobbly arms lol.
> 
> However, my legs are a different story. I once lifted 700 pounds on a squat machine in a room full of buff football players. None of them could do it.



People of the Endomorphic bodytype tend to have stronger lower bodys too.


----------



## Jake v.2.0 (Dec 1, 2011)

for squat/deadlift power - it's actually the length of your femur - not your whole leg, that gives you the mechanical advantage

at 5'10" have a 33" inseam - but my femurs are comparatively short and my tib/fib's are longer

As a result - I have rep'd on the leg press w/over 1100, and 475 on the squat
My max squat was 610 - belt only no wraps or suit - at a body weight of 225

...my bench sucks tho':blush:


----------



## WALKER44 (Dec 17, 2011)

a larger body does increase the bench press, somewhat, weight gain is more useful in the squat. The bench press is affected by a couple of things, one being the increase of one's chest, the distance from the shoulder to the elbow,the full development of all three heads of the triceps, rib cage size, deltoid development, pectoral strength and the most important bone size.


----------



## WALKER44 (Dec 17, 2011)

a larger body does increase the bench press, somewhat, weight gain is more useful in the squat. The bench press is affected by a couple of things, one being the thichness of one's chest, the distance from the shoulder to the elbow,the full development of all three heads of the triceps, rib cage size, deltoid development, pectoral strength and the most important bone size.


----------



## MystifyMe (Dec 17, 2011)

i'm 6'2 and 275lbs and have been able to bench press over 285lbs since i was 16 years old, and i was only 165lbs then, im alot stronger and bigger now then i was then too so im sure i could easily bench over 300lbs now


----------



## tjw1971 (Dec 20, 2011)

As someone who's always had a thing for strong/muscular women as well as simply "BBWs", I've gone out with several women who were pretty amazingly strong. Like other people said though, usually, it's leg strength more than anything else. One of the girls I knew who could bench press the most was actually pretty skinny. She just worked out in the weight room on practically a daily basis and did a lot of bench presses to get that way. (I'd guess she only weighed 120-125lbs. at the most, and could bench 200lbs. for about 5-6 reps.)

My ex-wife was probably the strongest woman I knew, overall, though. She was definitely the most fun because she loved showing it off and testing her limits. She used to be into bodybuilding back when she was still in school, but when we were together, she only randomly went to a gym -- usually just to see what her max. lifts were in various things. She was genetically gifted with a mesomorph body type and "muscle memory". She seemed to retain some of her overall size without having to do a lot of work to keep it up, and just a little heavy lifting would result in a muscle group bulging and popping up, seemingly out of nowhere.

I think she told me once that she was bench pressing around 200lbs. in the gym, but I never actually watched her do it. I know we used to play around though with her standing on a chair, with her arms at her sides and hands out in front of her, palms-up. She'd have me put my hands on her palms and push, lifting myself up and doing dips off of her arms. I weighed about 180 at the time, so I was pretty impressed.

It was also interesting, one of the first times I spent much time at her parents' place, because THEY even brought up her strength, asking if she'd given me a ride on her back up the stairs yet. I found out they were really proud of her strength and for years, she had a habit of letting mom, dad, one of the cousins, other relatives or friends hop up on her back if they were both wanting to go upstairs or downstairs at the same time. She insisted on giving me a demonstration, and jogged up and back down their stairs with me twice in a row like it was nothing. Then she bragged that her biggest cousin who weighed around 300lbs. was "just as easy" for her to carry like that, and her parents agreed.

And one time in a clubhouse weight room at a friend's apartment complex, she sat down at a Universal machine's leg press and pressed a full stack of weights on it, complaining the machine sucked because "it only had 650lbs. of weights" and was "girly stuff". She asked my buddy how much he weighed, and he said "about 200". She said, "Come on... I weigh more than you guys! Well, stand up on the stack for me. It's a start at least." (My friend was like "Seriously??" but I just said, "Yep... she's serious!" so he said "ok" and stood on the weight stack for her.) She said Ready? Up ya go! and straightened her legs, pressing him right up. He said something about her making it look easy, to which she said "Grab onto the machine so you don't fall off." and started bouncing the stack up and down with him on it by pointing and relaxing her toes.

At that point, someone else came in so we stopped horsing around with the machine, but my friend was blown away she was that strong and asked her what she thought her max. leg press was. She said "at least 1,100 .... used to do over 1,200 when I was in the gym all the time", and said if other people hadn't come in, was going to try to get both of us to stand on the stack together, next.


----------

